# New to the Kitchen



## ouch (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey people,

I just started an Apprenticship 4 weeks ago and have a few questions.
:bounce: 
I know everybody and every kitchen is different, but how long did it take for you to get setteld into the kitchen and things running smoothly?

and how was everybody's confidence in there as well?

Any handy hints or words of advice?

Thanks a bunch :crazy:


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Ouch,
Here's a quick overview of my experience. Perhaps you may like to ask more specific questions, but I'll offer a few thoughts to get started. Fifteen years experience total in professional kitchens. Before I started my own buisness, I had made the "ranks" of sous chef and exec. chef. I just recently started classes at a local college so I can later apply for the certifications I want accredited through ACF. I hardly know wear to start with you, but I'd like to offer some practicle thoughts. What are your primary concerns? Have you actually worked in a professional kitchen before attending school? What is your career direction? If you want to talk, let me know. I love what I do and I enjoy hassisting others who are looking at this field for a profession.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I bought my own restaurant 3 months out of school don't do that

It can take a few months to find your groove, depending of your team!

If you are not settle after 5 years, find a new career, just kidding

If you have never worked in a restaurant it may hit you harder than for someone who has wash dishes in a restaurant for a few months...

good luck


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd say for me it took on average 1 whole shift to get adjusted to a new kitchen. Some places I felt comfortable after I walked in the door (thanks to accomodating cooks and chef), others it took me a couple shifts before I could really get settled. When I first started cooking, it took me a while to become confident in what I was doing (I never took any culinary education), but after doing a task a certain number of times I got very confident in what I was doing. 

Good luck.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I usually feel comfortable in a new kitchen after the first week or so, depending on the people, etc.

Everyone's confidence is different, but if you feel comfortable with the job you have taken, you should have no problems. When I'm looking at a job, I try to match my personality with the chef, and if it's not a match chances are we will not see eye to eye.

My advise to you would be, just be yourself, and ask alot of questions. That way you learn alot more than those who don't ask, plus you are sure that you are doing things properly.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it also makes a big difference how many kitchens you have been in. I had a job for a while as a 'floating' baker for a small supermarket chain. I'd move around to all 12 locations on a day-to-day basis, whereever they needed me.Even though they were all mostly the same recipes and procedures, everything was set up differently, and each had different client bases.

Now, I've found I can acclimate myself to a new shop in hours, if not minutes. But, it is something that takes time.


----------

